# 5 ZZ Walkthrough Solves



## Sahnguini (Nov 25, 2013)

1.D' L2 D' L2 U B2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 R U' B' L U2 L D2 U' L U2

2,D2 R2 B' L' U F2 U2 F' R' D' L B2 R' D2 B2 L' U2 R' B2 R U2

3.R' U R' B' D' B L2 F2 L D' F2 D2 F2 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' R2

4.D' L2 R2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 U2 L B U F R D U F' R2 F'

5.R2 D2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 U' L' U2 B U2 R' B2 U L' D


----------



## ScottyDoesntCube (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice solves. As somebody who is relatively new to ZZ I found the F2L to be the most useful portion of these walkthroughs. It was fairly hard to follow most of the EO-Line section because of its speed and how often the cube was being rotated. The F2L also could have used a bit of slowing down. Including the scrambles would have made this a lot more useful too.


----------



## Sahnguini (Nov 26, 2013)

Oh if you find my channel, CubeModsZZ on youtube, the scramble is in the description of the video. I only embeded the video due to complaints of my last post with a video. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrhvLa2haqc6iTfV_ad8-MQ


----------



## ScottyDoesntCube (Nov 26, 2013)

Good to know this makes it much easier to follow. Thanks for the post and guidance!


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 27, 2013)

These are super helpful! But I hope you know this means I will be a tad bit closer to beating you with ZZ, Andy ;P


----------



## Sahnguini (Nov 30, 2013)

Hahaha thanks waffle  glad they helped.


----------

